# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Learn Quranic Arabic - Madinah Book Series

## qaazi

This Arabic Course for English-Speaking Students is a comprehensive and popular course for the teaching of the Quranic and Traditional Arabic, originally devised and taught at the renowned Madinah Islamic University, catering for the non-Arabic speaking students from all over the world. Over the years, this course has enabled students to become competent in their use of the Arabic language and to participate and benefit from scholarly pursuits such as Quranic exegeses, hadith, fiqh, sirah, history, and classical and modern Arabic literature. It is concise (consisting of only three books, reasonably short) but extensive in their coverage. It combines modern Arabic vocabulary with Islamic terminology used in the Quran and Sunnah. It Helps acquire an understanding of hundreds of Quranic verses, ahadith, Arabic parables and poetry." Learning classical Arabic effectively could not be more easier than this course of Madinah Islamic University. A tried and tested course over 40 years with proven track record of success, it is ideal in terms of the the topics covered and short time taken to learn. It is suitable for schools and colleges in the UK and other Western English speaking countries.





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/123491155/Madina_Book_1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/123493856/Madina_Book_2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/123498937/Madina_Book_3.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/123500195/Madina_Book_Handout.pdf
```

----------


## RAHEN

good addition..jazakALLAH alf khair...
do u have this in other downloading site... not in rapidshare or megaupload

----------


## yusufj

*madina books resources*

AsSalamuAlakum
You can download Madina Books from this sitre:
Home - LQToronto
It also has links to google videos of the classes for book 1 and part of book 2.
Wa salam,
Yusuf

----------


## been

Thank you so much for sharing this brothern.  May allah have mercy upon us all.

----------


## soeil

how do i download the book

----------


## soeil

how do i download?

----------


## soeil

hi hello wow

----------


## alaudeen2008

how downloaf

----------


## **Veil**

jazakALLAH alf khair...

----------


## Yawarkamal

excellent ...

----------


## Tulip

thanks a lot Qaazi.

----------


## vccshopper

thanks bro...

----------


## fikar123

thanx very much

----------


## shofiqul

JazakAllah

----------


## pintury

*Thanks!*

Thanks, brother




> AsSalamuAlakum
> You can download Madina Books from this sitre:
> Home - LQToronto
> It also has links to google videos of the classes for book 1 and part of book 2.
> Wa salam,
> Yusuf

----------

